

AngularJS using lineman (how-to and resources) - ricricucit
http://www.sharedesk.net/blog/2013/10/optix-angularjs/

======
dasterisco
Who is David Mosher (that you mention in the article)?

~~~
ricricucit
He's one of the 2 guys that created linemanjs
([http://linemanjs.com](http://linemanjs.com))

------
javjimb
Are you currently hiring AngularJS developers?

~~~
ricricucit
Yes, we are (sorry, i've forgot the link in the article). You can see the job
description here: [http://www.sharedesk.net/blog/angularjs-phonegap-
dev/](http://www.sharedesk.net/blog/angularjs-phonegap-dev/)

